
After marijuana, are magic mushrooms next to be decriminalised in California? - ohjeez
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/nov/25/magic-mushrooms-decriminalization-california
======
icodemuch
There isn't enough research being done on these drugs to know whether
decriminalization is the right move or not

~~~
tree_of_item
Some recent research:

Psilocybin-occasioned mystical-type experience in combination with meditation
and other spiritual practices produces enduring positive changes in
psychological functioning and in trait measures of prosocial attitudes and
behaviors

[http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/026988111773127...](http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0269881117731279)

Psilocybin for treatment-resistant depression: fMRI measured brain mechanisms

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-13282-7.pdf](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-13282-7.pdf)

